# New boy - Looking for North West Contacts etc.



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

Hello everyone

Just got my first TT back in March and love it to bits! Looking for contacts, meets, events and whatever it is everyone does! Based in the North West.

Dan ;D









Our Kid! No extras yet!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Dan & welcome, Â 

See the thread about the Pennine Cat & Fiddle cruise. It could be just the thing your looking for. Â [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This isn't a Dating Agency although i wish it was sometimes  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> This isn't a Dating Agency although i wish it was sometimes  ;D


Ooh ...'ello :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad you finally made it Dan ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Hi Dan,

Quite a few of us in the Northwest, I'm in Bolton...

I take it that you are from the Manchester Area? Using the term "Our Kid"? ;D

Nice One, Sorted! 

Marcus


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

do you want a tt keyring ? oops i cant help it now every new member  get's me typing the same message.......
Anyway welcome dan i am another n/w owner ,aidan has beaten me to the cat and fiddle run so what about the lakes , or we could do a n/w run now there are LOT'S of us up north  
david.


----------



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

Cheers for the messages everyone, glad to hear that there are plenty of us 'tup north' and nice to see you fellas have a sense of humour, I was worried it was gonna be tea, biscuits and a flick through the manual before supper! (no offence to anyone who enjoys that sort of thing!)

I'll look forward to some of these 'runs' you speak so fondly of and seeing some of these high spec motors.

I know as TT owners we are a cut above the rest 8) but who is our nearest rival car? Are we simply untouchable?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to another MANC. 

Defo come on the C&F run. bring your pilots licence if the cars run-in.

Which dealer did you get the beasty from. ?

Highly recommend Davids keyring as your first mod.

( NO commision yet David, another brew u owe me )


----------



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

Whatâ€™s the crack with these key rings? Are these the ones that resemble the TT door handle circle?? Itâ€™s nice of David to send me a complimentary one isnâ€™t it , what commission do you work on?

The TT is broken in btw, it smelt.... :-[

Dan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dan if you look back 8-10 pages there is a topic keyring pics have a look you have im


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

See you soon Dan.  btw these will also be available soon on the TTOC website ;D

DavidG TT Keyring


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Dan,

sorry I'm late replying (had a lot to do lately  )

But then we'll meet on the 15th June ;D

And congrats on your new baby


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dan:

I'm a Lancashire lad. Live about 15 miles from Manchester ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Dan:
> 
> I'm a Lancashire lad. Live about 15 miles from Manchester ;D


Sounds like a chat up line to me. 

PMC SWTTO seeks other


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Sounds like a chat up line to me. Â
> 
> PMC SWTTO seeks other


*LOL* ;D ;D
;D


----------



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

Hey!!!!!!!! I'm not that sort of fella, looking forward to the 15th June meet, but a little scared now!  :-[ :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul will hold your hand , you'll be fine. You might meet Tim (Tiffany since "the change") and at some time Lord Vlastan too (if you drop the soap...leave it !) We're all very very normal on here [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> looking forward to the 15th June meet, but a little scared now! Â  Â :-[ Â :-X


no need to be scared, Dan 
there'll be room for all of us at the Cat&Fiddle ;D ;D


----------

